# "Churchmen cooling to fire, brimstone version of Hell"



## victoria00

"Churchmen cooling to fire, brimstone version of Hell" - Acesta este titlul unui articol din_ Chicago Daily News_, anul 1956.
Cum credeţi că ar suna cel mai bine în română?


----------



## misadro

Bună seara.
Care este varianta dumneavoastră ?


----------



## victoria00

Din punctul meu de vedere, cele două propoziţii nu au legatură (şi vreau să mă conving de asta), aşa că ar putea suna: "Clericii răcorindu-se la foc; varianta pucioasă a iadului" - deşi nu este tocmai inspirat.


----------



## misadro

_Oamenii bisericii (clericii) pun la îndoială (încep să nu mai creadă în) imaginea de foc şi pucioasă a iadului.
_
Dacă daţi un _search _veţi vedea opinii de genul « hell is the grave, not fire and brimstone » …


----------



## farscape

misadro said:


> _Oamenii bisericii (clericii) pun la îndoială (încep să nu mai creadă în) imaginea de foc şi pucioasă a iadului.
> _



Numai ca titlu - senzațional - de articol de ziar fraza are sens. O interpretare ușor modificată față de cea propusă de _misadro_ ar fi "Oameni ai bisericii care se îndoiesc/încep să se îndoiască/pun la îndoială șamd ..." Din
textul articolului se poate determina varianta cea mai potrivită.


Later,


.


----------

